# New Friend



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Sayin HI as i enter the realm of forums 


be affiad if me


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 2, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 2, 2003)

DementiaSummoner1 said:
			
		

> *Sayin HI as i enter the realm of forums
> 
> 
> be affiad if me *




Hello DementiaSummoner1 ( was DementiaSummoner already taken? ) and welcome aboard. Don't be afraid to use the edit feature 

BFG


----------



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

*No*

Well no i chose my name cause im a first of its kind so add the 1 for coolness.


    My great DM gamecat aided me in creation of a d20  Dementia Summoner which is comming to a house  rules thread near you


   personally i love my character kinda broken in my powers but its all good in the end watch for these new and really cool threads to be posted my gamecat later this week


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 2, 2003)

Ahhh 

So is Dementia Summoner a prestige class, or an alternate class (starting from character creation) ?


----------



## gamecat (Feb 2, 2003)

It's a combo, really.

Dementia Summoning is pulling your nightmares from your subconcious and pitting them against your foes.

I made Dementia Summoning I-IX as arcane spells of the Illusion school.

I'm working on a Nightmare template that is applied to creatures absorbed by a summoner of the prestige class.

The differentiation between Dementia Summoning and Summon Monster is that after foes are defeated, a Dementia Monster will turn on it's summoner, and the casting time is one action.

The whole dementia summoning thing came from Magic: The Gathering.


----------



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

*Yeah its kinda like that*

One shockingly refreshing wack with my bad dreams

I love me


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 2, 2003)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *It's a combo, really.
> 
> Dementia Summoning is pulling your nightmares from your subconcious and pitting them against your foes.
> 
> ...



Jeez, if I could take that class in real life, I could rule the world! Great idea.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 2, 2003)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *...
> The differentiation between Dementia Summoning and Summon Monster is that after foes are defeated, a Dementia Monster will turn on it's summoner, and the casting time is one action...
> *




Ouch!!!  I hope they get some bonus feats or somethin'! 


Does the PC get a saving throw to disbelieve his own illusion ( ala the helm of telepathy caviat in Phantasmal Killer spell description) ? 

I imagine he'd at least get a +4 bonus on that since he "knows" its an illusion... (Or is it a quasi real "shadow") ?


----------



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

well the summond creater is not a shadow its really there its like summoning other creaters but just from the darkest corners of my mind


----------



## gamecat (Feb 2, 2003)

The Illusions aren't illusions at all. They are made real by the summoner, drops of madness leaking through the cracks of a broken mind.

[prototype idea]The summoner may make a spellcraft check (DC 25 + level of spell) to dismiss a dementia monster.[/prototype idea]


----------



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

*EEEE SORRY*

sorry but just killed the english language on that one someone slap me on the wrists with a ruler


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 2, 2003)

DementiaSummoner1 said:
			
		

> *well the summond creater is not a shadow its really there its like summoning other creaters but just from the darkest corners of my mind *




Probably difficult for the Dementia Summoner to keep a girl/boyfriend around for long huh?   

This sounds really neat. You are really lucky to have such a creative DM. And gamecat is lucky to have an open-minded
player like you. I hope it works out well.


----------



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

*Thanks*

Yeah its a cool thing to be but the girl friend thing is funny cause my player rarely agnoliges the exictance of fellow players


----------



## gamecat (Feb 2, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Probably difficult for the Dementia Summoner to keep a girl/boyfriend around for long huh?
> 
> ...




Aww Group Hug!


----------



## DementiaSummoner1 (Feb 2, 2003)

i love you too gamecat
in a sadistic crazy kinda way


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 3, 2003)

Greetings and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to DS1.  Hope you enjoy your time on the boards.  

BTW, beware the Gnome.


----------

